# Serpent Mini 25 (Single or Dual poll)



## Mahir

Would like to know the ratio of single coil users v dual coil users on the sm25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moosa86

Would love to use it in single coil mode but cant seem to get the wicking right. So after 2 weeks of trying i switched to dual coil and have no issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nice poll @Mahir

Am very happy with the single. Have not even tried the dual.
In general i prefer single because its easier to build and wick. And the extra vape one gets on dual is not really something that I need desperately so i stick with single where possible.

I first had 24g NI80 3.5mm ID - but am now on 26g 3mm ID and its performing nicely. A bit crisper and faster ramp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

I tried single and dual on the SM25, single is not for me, dual works fine for me but WITHOUT the ring.
Had no leaking on single and dual exept sometimes when refilling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

There are 2 versions of the serpent 25 one comes with a solid drip tip stainless or black and the other version comes with the underneath of the drip tip hollowed out. The solid drip tip version works well for me on single and dual no leaks the other one leaks forever on dual coil after filling no idea why. Anyone else have this experience

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Deffo single coil!


----------



## Spydro

Mahir said:


> Would like to know the ratio of single coil users v dual coil users on the sm25



You need to add "both" to the poll for me to vote. I run both singles and dual's in mine depending on the joose.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## snakevape

Definitely single coil. The dual coil deck has been thoroughly disappointing in comparison for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Taking into consideration the capacity its better suited to single coil builds. Both work though.

Watch BigGuy's build tuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

